# Opinions on 1998 Johnson 150 Oceanrunner



## LawyerBoaterGuy (Aug 21, 2008)

Any of you guys have any experience with the 1998 Johnson 150 Oceanrunner? I am looking at a boat with this motor on it, but the cowling has a "ficht" reference which scares the bejezzus out of me. Research indicates that Johnson did have this engine in the ficht variety in 1998. 

Thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

I had a 1996 model. Gas hog, lower unit shaft broke, the ignition system keep breaking, new stator, new optical pick up, etc.
But, it did run like a bloody nose. I sold it and bought a 150 hp Honda. Best move I ever made. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

1998-1999 Ficht technology has a very bad reputation. :thumbdown:


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

If its a Ficht and you don't intend to repower, then run away fast....I believe Ficht was the nail in the coffin for OMC when they went bankrupt...


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a pair of 1998 150 evinude fichts on my boat. I have had them on my boat since they were new. I know they have a bad rep but the 2 I have have never given me one once of trouble. They are not that great on fuel but they run real quiet and real smooth.


----------



## LawyerBoaterGuy (Aug 21, 2008)

sbarrow said:


> I have a pair of 1998 150 evinude fichts on my boat. I have had them on my boat since they were new. I know they have a bad rep but the 2 I have have never given me one once of trouble. They are not that great on fuel but they run real quiet and real smooth.


Sbarrow, have you done the "updates" to the engines and have you had a ficht certified mechanic performing regular work on them? I know that the ficht engine was cursed and has a universally bad rep, but i wonder if they can be pretty good after running for 10+ years. Time to work out the kinks, you know? I know they are gas hogs--I can live with that. I just cannot live with a repower right after i buy the boat.


----------

